# Riding mower suggestions?



## testdepth (Jul 11, 2018)

Stores around me to buy one from 
Lowes, Home Depot, Sears and Tractor Supply.

1/2 acre of Celebration Bermuda and 1/2 acre of Bahia. All on level ground.

What do you suggest?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would not buy a riding lawn mower from any of those big box retailers unless I had no other choice, seriously....

A couple of questions to help us answer your question:

Do you plan to buy a lawn tractor, or a zero turn mower, and what kind of budget do you have in mind?

Do you plan to tow with the unit, such as dump trailers or tow-behind tools (sprayer, aerator, dethatching rake, etc.)?


----------



## testdepth (Jul 11, 2018)

Unfortunately those are my only choices to buy from for a new one. There is a John Deere dealer a little further south (AGPRO) but it didn't look like what they had was much better or at a better price. Less than $3000 is what I want to spend.

Lawn tractor is what I want. I have an core aerator but need a thatch rake as well.

Brands sold around me are:
Cub Cadet
Craftsman
Husqvarna
John Deere


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

testdepth said:


> Unfortunately those are my only choices to buy from for a new one. There is a John Deere dealer a little further south (AGPRO) but it didn't look like what they had was much better or at a better price. Less than $3000 is what I want to spend.
> 
> Lawn tractor is what I want. I have an core aerator but need a thatch rake as well.
> 
> ...


The problems with buying from the big box retailers is that the models they are selling are not the same as you will get at a dealership depending on the particular model you are looking for.

For instance, the John Deere models at Lowe's and Home Depot are actually made in Greeneville, Tennessee, which are of a different level of quality construction than the heavier duty models built in Horicon, Wisconsin. These 100 Series models are made more for consumer usage and were designed to sell at a lower price point. You will not be able to get these serviced at Home Depot or Lowe's, so you need to keep that in mind.

I have always owned John Deere riding mower lawn tractor models purchased directly at John Deere dealerships. They have always served me well, and I have never had one break or suffer a mechanical failure in over 25 years of ownership. Just routine maintenance and service, and replacement of belts, pulleys, blades and filters.

You can get a higher quality John Deere model at the JD dealership for about the same money as the big box stores will charge, depending on the model you decide upon. I recommend you strongly consider a John Deere, equipped with a Kawasaki engine, especially when you compare that option to all the others you have listed.

I own a John Deere X350 with the Kawasaki motor. It will handle your lawns without any issues, based upon my years of ownership and experience with these lawn tractors. I also recommend you buy directly from the dealers who specialize in John Deere equipment. They service what they sell (when needed) and you can get parts there at very reasonable prices if you are handy enough to do your own work; if not, they have trained service techs....

It's your money and your choice, but I have had a great ownership experience with my John Deeres over the years.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

A quick Google search shows several dealers (not big box stores) within a short drive of your zip code. Go buy one from there. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> testdepth said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately those are my only choices to buy from for a new one. There is a John Deere dealer a little further south (AGPRO) but it didn't look like what they had was much better or at a better price. Less than $3000 is what I want to spend.
> ...


This is one big myth that has been proven wrong by the dealerships. The JD mowers that are sold at the big box stores are the exact same mower as being sold at the JD dealership. I bought a D130 and it was $200 cheaper at the big box store because they had a sale going on. I asked the dealer if they would match that, they wouldn't but they would throw in free service pickup and dropoff. They said it's the exact same mower in front of the big box store as the one in front of their dealership. In fact, if you look at the mower in front of the big box store, there will be a dealership sticker on it which means that the dealership sent someone out to unbox it and put it together/inspect it at the store. I even had an argument/discussion with my father in law about this who is a big John Deer farmer in Minnesota. He thought the big box store mowers were built with different parts than what the dealership mowers were. He was thinking it was the bearings. He was so sure about it that he asked his dealer the next time he was in and they told him he was wrong. He had to admit to me that he was wrong which was enjoyable to have your father in law tell you that you are right.

If you are looking for a John Deere lawn tractor instead of a zero turn, I would look at the X300 series like FlowRider has. I love my JD D130 but the D series probably wouldn't be strong enough to handle pulling the aerator you are talking about.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How about the John Deere S240 Sport? Only a 42" deck though but lists at $2600. I had a co-worker just buy one with a deal of $200 off. That may have expired though.

https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/lawn-tractors/s240/


----------



## testdepth (Jul 11, 2018)

Zero Turn 2015 toro SS 5000 50 Inch with a bagger for $1600.00

Is this a good mower?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The John Deere lawn tractors being sold at Home Depot and Lowe's are the exact same as the identical models being sold at the corporate John Deere dealerships if the potential purchaser is looking at the 100 series of lawn tractors. These are the lawn tractors made in Greeneville, Tennessee, along with the S240 model. There is zero difference between these particular models, which are all entry level machines, although the S240 is more of a move-up model than entry level. This is what I meant when I wrote "...depending on the particular model you are looking for." The 100 series is different from the "Select" Series which starts with the 300 series of lawn tractors. The Select series are not sold at big box stores.

The Greeneville factory used to make the "Sabre" line of lawn tractors sold at the John Deere corporate dealerships for those of you who are old enough to have seen those in the showrooms. The Scott's lawn tractors, along with the L series, LA series, D and G series have all been made in Greeneville, historically.

The Select series models, which are made in Horicon, Wisconsin, are made with (1) thicker gauge steel and stronger frames; (2) using better paint process (electrostatic powder coating); (3) have better quality engines [although you can special order the Kawasaki engines from the big box stores]; (4) have steel supports for the steering column; and (5) have more features and more options than the entry level 100 series offer.

I could go into greater detail, but that is not what the OP really is asking about. He is asking which of these mowers he is considering is worth buying, so I was trying to explain that there are better quality mowers available in his price range (which is why I asked what his budget was).

I bought my JD X350, with the Kawasaki motor, for $2699 on sale ($500 off the MSRP) during the wintertime, as part of the "Go Green" promotion JD often puts on during the off season. So you can buy a much better mower at John Deere's corporate dealerships for about the same money you will pay for the upper end of the price range of the 100 series mowers available at the big box stores, and get a lot more lawn tractor for your money in the process.

So, to be clear (hopefully), I recommend that OP consider the 300 series of lawn tractor (starting with the X300, and going up from there as his budget and needs dictate) rather than buy the entry level machines at Lowe's or HD....

And to get to these higher quality, heavier duty, better engine, and more durable machines you have to go to a John Deere dealership - you cannot buy these at the blue or orange home improvement warehouses. Plus I believe you get these models with a better warranty than the machines available at the big box stores, as I understand it.

So, those are the reasons that is why I made the recommendation I made, trying to help the OP get a better deal. :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> How about the John Deere S240 Sport? Only a 42" deck though but lists at $2600. I had a co-worker just buy one with a deal of $200 off. That may have expired though.
> 
> https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/lawn-tractors/s240/


That actually is a very good choice for what the OP is likely to need. I had my eye on it at the time I bought the X350.

:nod:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

testdepth said:


> Zero Turn 2015 toro SS 5000 50 Inch with a bagger for $1600.00
> 
> Is this a good mower?


I am going to let the Toro owners respond on this - never owned one, so....

I may have to stop responding to these threads - it seems like every time I make a recommendation based on the equipment I actually put my money where my mouth is and own, somehow it always steps on someone else's toes....

Ah, the internet of things.... :| :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > How about the John Deere S240 Sport? Only a 42" deck though but lists at $2600. I had a co-worker just buy one with a deal of $200 off. That may have expired though.
> ...


Without me actually searching for the answer  is the x350 available in a 42" deck?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

If I was to get a riding mower today, I would look for a used Deere .. something like an x475/x575 - http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/1/1/111-john-deere-x575-photos.html


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


It sure is - that is the model I bought...actually. I find it easier to tell where your deck is by using the front wheels....

Linky:

https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/lawn-tractors/x300-series/x350-lawn-tractor-42-in/


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> If I was to get a riding mower today, I would look for a used Deere .. something like an x475/x575 - http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/1/1/111-john-deere-x575-photos.html


Yeah, the 500 Series and 700 Series tractors are pretty amazing machines. Four wheel drive, four wheel steering...!

I couldn't justify buying any of those since they are much more tractor than I need on my little slice of suburbia.

I have a great buddy who has his own hay cutting and baling business. He will buy nothing other than John Deere.

I can drive any of his tractors any time I want, except my wife tries to stop me because I come home drooling...! :mrgreen:


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

To provide some info on some of the other brands, Craftsman and Husqvarna are essentially one and the same. At least they used to be before SB&D bought Craftsman. Not sure now.

There is absolutely no difference between a big box store Husqvarna tractor and a dealer tractor as long as you're talking about residential riding mowers. They are all made in their Orangeburg, SC facility. Although you will likely have a larger selection and higher optioned models at a dealer than big box store. Might also be able to "custom order" one.

I've owned an entry level 42" rider with the 18.5hp B&S engine for the last 3 seasons. I'm cutting around 1/4 acre of actual lawn. Maneuverability is good, especially compared to the dinosaur it replaced, but not a zero turn for sure. I only use it to cut grass and bag leaves in the fall, and tow the occasional small trailer. The entry level Briggs engine does just fine for my needs. Maybe I would need more if I was towing a heavy aerator, or cutting wildly overgrown prairie grass or something. The only problem I have with it (and it seems to be a common one with these tractors) is that after 2 seasons of use, the drive pedal started to stick when going from forward to reverse, and visa versa. The fix I believe is to thoroughly clean out where the shaft enters the trans-axle as dirt/debris tend to get caked on there. Other than that, it's a great tractor and does everything I need it to.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

You can get 4 wheel steering in the x300 series too.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@FlowRider Not sure why this thread caught my attention given that I only have 2500sf to take care of. But I hope to one day move to a bigger property and need a riding mower.

I wanted to reach out and tell you that I appreciated the insight you provided the OP. Incredibly thorough. Well done.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Harts said:


> @FlowRider Not sure why this thread caught my attention given that I only have 2500sf to take care of. But I hope to one day move to a bigger property and need a riding mower.
> 
> I wanted to reach out and tell you that I appreciated the insight you provided the OP. Incredibly thorough. Well done.


Why, thank you very much, many thanks for that positive feedback...!

Picking the right lawn tractor is not easy. I believe the John Deeres made in Wisconsin are the best for the money! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Wilbursan (Jul 30, 2017)

I was looking at a Craftsman T210 "tight turn" mower at Lowes, mainly because of the tight turn radius (duh). It's 18.5hp and all I'm using it for is grass cutting, bagging leaves and yearly dethatching or aerating (the kind you set cinder blocks on) on 1/3 acre of grass. My current mower is a 12.5hp MTD that I've been using the same way for 25 years. Is there some reason to think the new Craftsman won't hold up as well?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

+1 on the X series.... I have a X304 with the 4 wheel steer, but I used to volunteer to mow a church property with a D130... I couldn't stand that D130... looked almost like my tractor, but drove, cut and sounded way different.. An hour on that D130 and I couldn't wait to get off...


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Been mowing my common Bermuda in my backyard at 2.5"-3" with my Cub Cadet Zt1 50" from Home Depot most of the season, I'm very happy with it. Been mowing my Tifway in the front since July at 2.5"-3" with it because my greensmower needs a bunch of work. The grass doesn't look great because a rotary and ditch doesn't mix well but it's still one of the best lawns in the neighborhood. You can look through my journal at the beginning of the season and see when I used it to level, it's a beast. Way better then the poulan pro lawn tractor it replaced.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Looks pretty nice to me!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Cory said:


> Been mowing my common Bermuda in my backyard at 2.5"-3" with my Cub Cadet Zt1 50" from Home Depot most of the season, I'm very happy with it. Been mowing my Tifway in the front since July at 2.5"-3" with it because my greensmower needs a bunch of work. The grass doesn't look great because a rotary and ditch doesn't mix well but it's still one of the best lawns in the neighborhood. You can look through my journal at the beginning of the season and see when I used it to level, it's a beast. Way better then the poulan pro lawn tractor it replaced.


Looks awesome Cory!


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

I have the same one Flowrider has and I'm very pleased with it. Pulls my 31 gallon sprayer just fine. I bought it from a local dealer 2 years ago. Only thing is I wish I would gotten the 48" deck. Other than that couldnt be happier.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Something to think about...I know JD does it and pretty sure other companies offer zero% interest for so many months for certain tractors. Something I dont believe you can get at a big box store. But beware it makes it much easier to just sign and drive and blow your budget lol...ask me how I know.


----------



## dagoof (Sep 8, 2019)

I haven't looked into lawn mowers for many years now, but it used to be that all the "consumer grade" stuff was made by MTD and it was all more or less the same level of quality. (i.e. gets the job done but ultimately disposable equipment)

Companies like John Deere, Cub Cadet, and Simplicity used to be on a whole nother level before they started making consumer grade stuff to compete in the big box stores.

I would add a second to the advice to look into a used, but heavier duty, piece of equipment. An acre's worth of grass is significant and I think you'd really appreciate something more than the average consumer grade mower.

I may be the wrong person to give advice though. I over-kill it with a JD 2520 tractor for my own two acres.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

@testdepth Where did you land on this? @FlowRider again gave excellent information.

I own a JD X300, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > @FlowRider Not sure why this thread caught my attention given that I only have 2500sf to take care of. But I hope to one day move to a bigger property and need a riding mower.
> ...


I would not disagree about the Select Series tractors being superior to the 100 series. But I also would not write off the 100 series as just inferior big box trash either. It's just that the competition is a lot closer in that market. The 100 series is a rare instance in which Deere did economy fairly well. The 100 series isn't doing so bad, even if you feel that they are no better than the other big box machines at the same price points. Dollar for dollar, the 100 series offers a lot of operator comfort, cut quality, and durability with Deere's solid reputation for parts availability years down the line. As long as we aren't talking about any of their mistakes that is.... Spin Steer tractors anyone...... anyone? :lol:

And the S200 tractors are just 100 series machines with Kawasaki engines and X300 series seats.

Fun fact: The 100 series as we know it was introduced as the "Lightning Platform" back in 2003. For one year only, they wore the Scotts and Sabre colors until they switched to Deere green and yellow. The base tractor has remained pretty much unchanged, with only minor mechanical and cosmetic improvements every few years, since 2003. Not even the STX platform lasted that long in such volume.

Also, the old Scotts (by Deere) and Sabre machines were built on STX (lawn tractors) and Gt245/275 (Garden Tractors) frames, getting even more life from those platforms after Deere had moved onto newer designs. The Sabre garden tractors were a pretty good buy for the money if you were looking for a tough garden tractor. A pleasant side-effect of this is Deere maintained parts and new attachments like snow blades/blowers long after they stopped production under Deere colors.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

If you insist on a lawn tractor (for your budget I would get a 36" Bradley stander), Husqvarna has a 54" garden tractor with a 24hp Kawasaki motor and a k66 transmission for around $3700. You won't find any Deere that can compete with other this unless you go up to there 700 series tractors, and over twice the cost. It also has locking differential. I still would buy a Bradley (full commercial) stander mower and cut it in half the time and have a longer lasting product.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@FlowRider have you driven the 4 wheel steer John Deere makes?

They look like a nice compromise between lawn tractor and zero turn?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @FlowRider have you driven the 4 wheel steer John Deere makes?
> 
> They look like a nice compromise between lawn tractor and zero turn?


I test drove them before I bought my X350.

It makes cutting in around curves and tree rings a lot easier for sure.

I decided to buy a Honda trim mower instead, since I have places a lawn tractor cannot fit into, or would be too risky to cut on one.

It is a very nice feature if you have a lot of curves and circles to cut, or if you were using it for a lawn mowing business. Really well made mower.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@MasterMech

I agree with you about the 100 series tractor being good machines.

I had a JD LT155 with a Kohler engine that lasted me 19 years, and ran every time I cranked it up. The realtor who bought my house bought it from me. Never had any problems with it but wanted to upgrade later on so I let him keep it (so I wouldn't have to pay to move it).

The thing is, I paid only $100 more for my X350 when it was on sale.

Got a much better machine and that Kawasaki engine I really wanted.

But that old LT155 was a reliable as a stove - I could not kill that thing...!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> @MasterMech
> 
> I agree with you about the 100 series tractor being good machines.
> 
> ...


I don't mow much with it anymore but I still have my LT180. 15+ years old and counting!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @FlowRider have you driven the 4 wheel steer John Deere makes?
> ...


Thanks for the info...when you test drove one...I was curious of how they perform at the end of a lawn...when you make your turn to strip or cut in the opposite direction.

Most of the time lost cutting a lawn is in the turns at each end of the lawn.

This is where a zero turn saves time...it also where it will tear your lawn....if you are not extremely careful.

I know they want turn as sharp as a zero turn...but looks like they turn around pretty close to a zero turn and do not tear up the lawn when they turn sharp.

Any experience with the above?

Thanks


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@ENC_Lawn

I test drove it at a John Deere "Go Green" sales event at my dealer. They had a grassy/weedy area you could run around on. With turf tires it would turn very tight and the turning radius seemed shorter than a two wheel drive model, although I didn't measure it, just seat of the pants....

I tossed it into the corners to see if it helped turn so I could figure out if I wanted to spend extra on it. It did not tear up the grass at all. And it would easily out turn the regular two wheel steer models, all of them.

I did not test it in wet or muddy conditions, so it could tear stuff up if you were really trying to, I suppose. But I was keyed in on that issue, and it left the grass with no ruts or tearing even when I was snapping turns.

It would be dependent on weather/moisture and operator skill, really....


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> @ENC_Lawn
> 
> I test drove it at a John Deere "Go Green" sales event at my dealer. They had a grassy/weedy area you could run around on. With turf tires it would turn very tight and the turning radius seemed shorter than a two wheel drive model, although I didn't measure it, just seat of the pants....
> 
> ...


Gotcha.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I asked a buddy who owns one. He said he only tears up turf when he was trying to, doing a full lock full circle as fast as he could....

Somewhere out there on YouTube is a video with someone trying that.

He said he loves his. He has a zero turn too, since he has five acres. But he says it can roost up the grass if you don't turn it correctly.

He prefers the AWS tractor. Doesn't require him to use both hands to steer, and that leaves one hand free for drinking brewskis.

That is why the cup holder is the best feature on a lawn tractor. :nod:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @FlowRider have you driven the 4 wheel steer John Deere makes?
> 
> They look like a nice compromise between lawn tractor and zero turn?


They aren't a compromise at all. They aim to solve an entirely different problem.


ZTRs and conventional tractors only have minor differences in the way that they track during a turn. A ZTR can move the pivot point laterally along the "axle" between the rear wheels at will. But they both suffer the same sliding motion of the mid-mount deck during a turn and the same twisting motion of the rear tires. This is what damages the turf over time and compromises their ability to trim around objects.

A 4WS tractor however, places the pivot point right smack in the middle of the mowing deck and all four tires track in a much closer arc to the intended turn. This dramatically reduces the twisting/scuffing of tires on the turf, keeps the inboard rear wheel out of the mulch bed/curb/pond/pool etc. and eliminates the sliding motion of the deck during the turn.

A ZTR is still a bit faster in the end-of-pass turns and generally faster travelling if it has larger rear tires than a tractor, but a 4WS tractor will outperform in most situations where absolute productivity is not the primary concern. ie. Highly landscaped lawns. 4WS is a win for turning on hillsides too.

Also, 4WS is the bomb-diggity with a front mounted snow thrower. No conventional tractor can match it for steer-ability with that big azz blower out front.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @FlowRider have you driven the 4 wheel steer John Deere makes?
> ...


Thanks for the info. :thumbup:

I have the John Deere 540R Zero turn that I purchases last summer.

I have a love / hate relationship with it.

It cuts great as far as the lawn looks...I have gotten very good "IMO" and not letting the inside wheel come to a stop...and still it seems to tear up my lawn especially where I have reel mowed.

The pro's are it cuts incredibly fast....however I do miss my lawn tractor I had before this at times.

Doing research it seems AWS seems to be pretty awesome!

I was looking at the JD 394 AWS as an example.

Its seems the 500 series...is awesome but may be way more than I need.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

@ENC_Lawn at least you have Bermuda which will self-heal fairly rapidly. TTTF and PRG lawns heal much, much slower or even accumulate that damage until fall aeration/overseed time.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> @ENC_Lawn at least you have Bermuda which will self-heal fairly rapidly. TTTF and PRG lawns heal much, much slower or even accumulate that damage until fall aeration/overseed time.


 :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Before our xmark lazer z, we had a kubota 4ws (very similar to the Deere). While it was (it's still around) a great tractor, it's no comparison to a commercial zero turn. And I don't believe any deers 4ws can hang with my Wright stander x on a hill.


----------

